# Bellezza



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2021)

che bella


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> che bella


@Vera che te ne pare?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2021)

Wow! Che forza!


----------



## Lostris (28 Dicembre 2021)

Mi è piaciuta, ma non mi ha rapita.. 
Non so se per le scarpe o per la musica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuta, ma non mi ha rapita..
> Non so se per le scarpe o per la musica.


Anche a me le scarpe hanno distratto molto


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2021)

Non mi fa impazzire.
Troppo esile.
Preferisco quelle più potenti.
Però...
Con quella corporatura la vedrei _benissimo_ come slave in una cosa a tre con una mistress vichinga.
 
Lassate sta è un periodo complesso.


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2021)

è tutta snodabile  , mi sembra piccolina una che porta quelle scarpe , comunque meglio si gestisce meglio quando la si ha sopra indovinate come?


----------



## MariLea (29 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> è tutta snodabile  , mi sembra piccolina una che porta quelle scarpe , comunque meglio si gestisce meglio quando la si ha sopra indovinate come?


che ti cammina sopra con quelle scarpe


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2021)

ci penso hai visto mai mi si sgonfia questo stomaco un po prominente , la mia dieta è lenta e i benefici si vedono con gli anni , ora sono in pausa .
Comunque come pratica non mi è mai piaciuta  preferisco la normalità


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> che ti cammina sopra con quelle scarpe


ci sono estimatori di questo


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono estimatori di questo


sapessi quante cose  ho visto e capito  che gli uomini stimano


----------



## MariLea (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono estimatori di questo


e già... niente niente che il nostro @ologramma con il suo  'sopra indovinate come' ...


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2021)

La bellezza comunque non è l'estetica 
L'estetica è solo la parte se vogliamo più esteriore della bellezza, ma la bellezza si compone certamente di altro, e non è detto che si veda.

Nel suo insieme, io ho apprezzato l'armonia


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> e già... niente niente che il nostro @ologramma con il suo  'sopra indovinate come' ...


credo che intendesse diversamente @ologramma , diciamo come se fosse seduta su una turca e olo sotto. Attendiamo risposta!!


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2021)

Io ne resto ipnotizzata 

La bellezza la vedo nel percorso che sostiene quei 4 minuti scarsi di performance...disciplina, fisica e mentale, armonizzazione di abbandono e controllo. 

La sensazione che mi rimanda è una fisicità che per certi versi scompare nell'insieme della pratica e al contempo emerge esprimendosi nel praticare. 

togliendo le paillettes...


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Vera che te ne pare?


(Io ho da portarmi dietro più ciccia )
Molto, molto brava!


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che intendesse diversamente @ologramma , diciamo come se fosse seduta su una turca e olo sotto. Attendiamo risposta!!


non intendevo quello sul dove si siede, sai  quando la donna si mette sopra ? 
Essendo piccolina , forse , è più gestibile


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2021)

bravissima , per arrivare a quei risultati ci vuole disciplina e parecchia forza muscolare altroché. una ginnastica a corpo libero di grande fatica,
una danza, anzi ora uno sport durissimo che da molti viene scambiata con  lap dance


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> (Io ho da portarmi dietro più ciccia )
> Molto, molto brava!


@Vera...una cosa mi incuriosisce, mi pare di intendere che tu ne sappia di questa disciplina. 

Quelle scarpe. 

Io mi alleno a piedi nudi e i piedi mi sono fondamentali. 

Lavorare a quel modo con i piedi chiusi in quelle scarpe dev'essere complicato!


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ma oramai si lavora con i tacchi in tante discipline, tipo la Heels Dance. Pure mia moglie usa le Nike col tacco per fare alcune cose.
Questa ballerina (o ginnasta, non so la formazione) comunque è bravissima.


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Vera...una cosa mi incuriosisce, mi pare di intendere che tu ne sappia di questa disciplina.
> 
> Quelle scarpe.
> 
> ...


C'è da dire che sono scarpe particolari, pensate per la Pole. Punta curva e piatta per facilitare lo shoe dragging, per esempio. Suola interna ultra morbida, suola esterna in gomma. 
Usando i tacchi si usano maggiormente tutti i muscoli. C'è una costante attenzione sull'equilibrio, anche da ferme. Le punte vanno tese di più, non puoi sfruttare lo slancio delle mezze punte quindi fai lavorare di più la parte superiore del corpo. 
Le mie allieve le usano spesso nelle esibizioni. Si sentono più sicure, femminili e sexi.
Io la penso diversamente e, nelle poche esibizioni che faccio, non le uso mai. Questione anche di gusti, a me non piacciono.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma oramai si lavora con i tacchi in tante discipline, tipo la Heels Dance. Pure mia moglie usa le Nike col tacco per fare alcune cose.
> Questa ballerina (o ginnasta, non so la formazione) comunque è bravissima.


E' vero...io sono abituata a stare a piedi nudi, credo che dovrei allenarmi parecchio per insegnare ai miei piedi a collaborare col mio corpo, e viceversa, da chiusi!  

Quando le vedo fare cose di questo tipo resto sempre molto ammirata.   

Le nike col tacco, però, non mi piacciono proprio


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> C'è da dire che sono scarpe particolari, pensate per la Pole. Punta curva e piatta per facilitare lo shoe dragging, per esempio. Suola interna ultra morbida, suola esterna in gomma.
> Usando i tacchi si usano maggiormente tutti i muscoli. *C'è una costante attenzione sull'equilibrio, anche da ferme. Le punte vanno tese di più, non puoi sfruttare lo slancio delle mezze punte quindi fai lavorare di più la parte superiore del corpo.*
> Le mie allieve le usano spesso nelle esibizioni. Si sentono più sicure, femminili e sexi.
> Io la penso diversamente e, nelle poche esibizioni che faccio, non le uso mai. Questione anche di gusti, a me non piacciono.


Esatto, grazie per la precisione nel grassetto! 

Io mi sento sexy a piedi nudi, e femminile. 

Ammiro però chi sa usare le scarpe in quel modo!!


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono estimatori di questo


Du palle i masochisti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Du palle i masochisti.


Ripetitivi


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto, grazie per la precisione nel grassetto!
> 
> Io mi sento sexy a piedi nudi, e femminile.
> 
> Ammiro però chi sa usare le scarpe in quel modo!!


Ecco, io la penso come te. La femminilità va ricercata dentro di sè ed espressa con la movenza del proprio corpo, con lo sguardo... ma anche da ferme si può trasmettere, tranquillamente, femminilità. Questo, come dico sempre alle mie ragazze, dopo aver fatto un gran lavoro sull'autostima.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

Se l'argomento verte sulla bellezza, o meglio su quanto di essa contribuisca alla femminilità, non trovo questo video particolarmente esemplificativo.
Io vedo una prestazione sportiva di alto livello, ma non riesco a essere attratto particolarmente da questa donna.
Questo perché non ho la sensazione che lei voglia comunicare di essere bella o attraente per ciò che fa.
In tal senso le scarpe e l'abbigliamento vorrebbero amplificare o significare qualcosa che non c'è.
Non trovo nulla di sensuale in questa esibizione. Non sta dicendo alla platea "guardate il mio sedere, immaginatemi a letto con voi".
Non noto affatto questo messaggio. E la femminilità mi sembra ulteriormente celata dietro le apparenze, lasciata all'immaginazione di chi guarda, non trasmessa da chi balla.
E' una meravigliosa esibizione di virtuosismo atletico.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, io la penso come te. La femminilità va ricercata dentro di sè ed espressa con la movenza del proprio corpo, con lo sguardo... ma *anche da ferme* si può trasmettere, tranquillamente, femminilità. Questo, come dico sempre alle mie ragazze, dopo aver fatto un gran lavoro sull'autostima.


Sì...concordo.

Quel che dici è il fondamento. 
Poi si può fare tutto, aggiungere qualunque cosa, togliere qualunque cosa. 

Diventa solo adattabilità ad un contesto. 
...a quel punto anche il contesto è strumento di espressione.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'argomento verte sulla *bellezza, o meglio su quanto di essa contribuisca alla femminilità*, non trovo questo video particolarmente esemplificativo.
> Io vedo una prestazione sportiva di alto livello, ma non riesco a essere attratto particolarmente da questa donna.
> Questo perché non ho la sensazione che lei voglia comunicare di essere bella o attraente per ciò che fa.
> In tal senso le scarpe e l'abbigliamento vorrebbero amplificare o significare qualcosa che non c'è.
> ...


La femminilità è attrattività?

Discorso di seduttività?

Il grassetto mi incuriosisce parecchio...lo spiegheresti?


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> La femminilità è attrattività?
> 
> Discorso di seduttività?
> 
> Il grassetto mi incuriosisce parecchio...lo spiegheresti?


Sono un uomo, difficilmente rientrando nei parametri medi del genere, sono attratto da qualcosa che in una donna mi richiami alla mascolinità.
Vera ha fatto un discorso assolutamente esaustivo sulla femminilità.
Da parte di un uomo, o da parte mia che è meglio, è un modo di comunicare, un linguaggio.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono un uomo, difficilmente rientrando nei parametri medi del genere, sono attratto da qualcosa che in una donna mi richiami alla mascolinità.
> Vera ha fatto un discorso assolutamente esaustivo sulla femminilità.
> Da parte di un uomo, o da parte mia che è meglio, è un modo di comunicare, un linguaggio.


grazie, adesso ho capito  

io però non penso che femminilità, proprio a partire dal discorso di @Vera, sia un modo per comunicare seduttività.

La femminilità, come la mascolinità, è un essere. 
Che poi si declina in seduzione, sensualità, negazione, rifiuto, affermazione... 

Io in quel video ci vedo l'espressione di un corpo femminile, che a me piace molto ma questi sono gusti personali, che si esprime liberamente usando le sue risorse, fra cui la femminilità.
Anche il modo in cui i muscoli vengono utilizzati è molto femminile...personalmente quando vedo donne che sanno usare in quel modo il loro corpo...ne resto sedotta. 
La seduzione che chiama in gioco la mia sessualità, poi può esserci oppure no.

Ma prima di tutto mi seducono. 

E il fulcro attorno a cui mi sento sedotta sta proprio nella tua affermazione

_non ho la sensazione che lei voglia comunicare di essere bella o attraente per ciò che fa_

ed è esattamente questo che trovo profondamente seduttivo e femminile.

_*E'. *_


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

Qualsiasi disciplina artistica implica una comunicazione tra l'artista e lo spettatore.
Nel canto, per esempio, i crooner sono un classico esempio di mascolinità: abbigliamento elegante, giacca, cravatta, timbro baritonale, avvolgente, laringe bassa. Ma anche Damiano dei Maneskin sa essere seducente, pur adottando vestiti che di virile non hanno nulla e uno stile canoro assolutamente rock nella sua indisciplina.
Eppure tante donne impazziscono per lui.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> *Qualsiasi disciplina artistica implica una comunicazione tra l'artista e lo spettatore.*
> Nel canto, per esempio, i crooner sono un classico esempio di mascolinità: abbigliamento elegante, giacca, cravatta, timbro baritonale, avvolgente, laringe bassa. Ma anche Damiano dei Maneskin sa essere seducente, pur adottando vestiti che di virile non hanno nulla e uno stile canoro assolutamente rock nella sua indisciplina.
> Eppure tante donne impazziscono per lui.


Sono d'accordo sul grassetto.
La questione mi sa che è il COME si comunica il COSA. (e gli immaginari legati al cosa che interferiscono con il come)

I crooner non mi sono mai piaciuti
Pensa che a me Damiano dei Maneskin restituisce femminilità...


----------



## abebis (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Vera...una cosa mi incuriosisce, mi pare di intendere che tu ne sappia di questa disciplina.
> 
> Quelle scarpe.
> 
> ...


Io trovo assolutamente orribili quelle scarpe! 

Ma io sono uno strano: non mi piace il tacco alto in generale, non mi piace il trucco e non mi piace la depilazione, neanche sotto l'ascella!

Essenzialmente, le donne mi piacciono così:


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Io trovo assolutamente orribili quelle scarpe!
> 
> Ma io sono uno strano: non mi piace il tacco alto in generale, non mi piace il trucco e non mi piace la depilazione, neanche sotto l'ascella!
> 
> ...


...vista così lei mi sembra molto bella...e intravedo uno sguardo...interessante   

cosa ti piace di questa lei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Io trovo assolutamente orribili quelle scarpe!
> 
> Ma io sono uno strano: non mi piace il tacco alto in generale, non mi piace il trucco e non mi piace la depilazione, neanche sotto l'ascella!
> 
> ...


Apperò una cavernicola ben curata


----------



## abebis (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...vista così lei mi sembra molto bella...e intravedo uno sguardo...interessante
> 
> cosa ti piace di questa lei?


Che è animalesca (oltre che una bella gnocca....    ): il sesso mi piace istintivo, senza troppa dietrologia.

Oddio, un po' di dietrologia ci può pure stare... 

Certo, forse quella cavernicola è un po' più depilata della media delle cavernicole, come dice @Ginevra65 , ma penso di poterci passare sopra!


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Che è animalesca (oltre che una bella gnocca....    ): il sesso mi piace istintivo, senza troppa dietrologia.
> 
> Oddio, un po' di dietrologia ci può pure stare...
> 
> Certo, *forse** quella cavernicola è un po' più depilata della media delle cavernicole*, come dice @Ginevra65 , ma penso di poterci passare sopra!


che paraculo     

cosa intendi per dietrologia? 

Il sesso è tendenzialmente istintivo, se non è inchiodato ai clichè. 
a prescindere dalle pratiche. 

O no?


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> grazie, adesso ho capito
> 
> io però non penso che femminilità, proprio a partire dal discorso di @Vera, sia un modo per comunicare seduttività.
> 
> ...


Sì, compreso.
In effetti è ciò che anch'io trovo estremamente seduttivo.
L'abbigliamento in questo caso è ridondante e mi distrae un poco dal percepire questo messaggio.
In certi momenti anche lo sguardo mi sembra distante, slegato dalle movenze.
Dovrei vederla in qualche altro video, mi è difficile fare una valutazione sul piano della femminilità e dell'attrazione da questo.
Penso che sia bravissima e abbia fatto un'eccellente esibizione. Sono rimasto fermo a questo piano.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, compreso.
> In effetti è ciò che anch'io trovo estremamente seduttivo.
> L'abbigliamento in questo caso è ridondante e mi distrae un poco dal percepire questo messaggio.
> In certi momenti anche lo sguardo mi sembra distante, slegato dalle movenze.
> ...


Grazie!

Così ho compreso ancor meglio quello che intendevi.  

Forse in quello sguardo...sono risonanze.
A me lo sguardo piaceva proprio per quella che tu definisci distanza e che io ho percepito come spazio.

Probabilmente questi aspetti dipendono dal proprio modo di percepire distanza e vicinanza.
Sguardi "troppo" vicini, senza spazio in mezzo, salvo vengano da persone con cui sono in intimità per davvero, mi infastidiscono. Li percepisco come goffi tentativi - spesso inconsapevoli - di consegnarmi cose per cui  non ho, per l'appunto, spazio, decisionale in questo caso.

E anche in intimità, per me distanza è vicinanza.
Distanza intesa come presenza, spazio dedicato a me, preparato per me.

mi sa che tu preferisci vicinanze a distanze. Sbaglio?

EDIT: l'abbigliamento a me piace molto...mi richiama atmosfere che mi piacciono e mi rilassano.


----------



## abebis (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> che paraculo
> 
> cosa intendi per dietrologia?
> 
> ...


Intendo appunto essere inchiodati ai cliché.

Comunque, il tipo di donna che più mi piace è questo:






Insomma, quella che si prende in giro da sola!


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Così ho compreso ancor meglio quello che intendevi.
> 
> ...


A me intriga di più, dal punto di vista sessuale, tutto ciò che è distante dai cliché.
Lo sguardo sensuale deve essere vicino. Non deve mai dare l'impressione di stare pensando a qualcosa d'altro, non deve essere distratto o artefatto.
La sensualità la vedo sempre giocare sui contrasti.
Damiano dei Maneskin, che so mandare in fibrillazione la categoria delle 40/50enni, gioca proprio su un'estetica in profondo contrasto con l'anima. A quel che so viene percepito come maschio, e il fatto di vestirsi in maniera poco virile lo rende ancora più attraente.
Esce dai canoni e lo fa senza scomporsi. Non deve appartenere a un immaginario che ancora gli altri uomini a degli standard, e e lo può permettere.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Intendo appunto essere inchiodati ai cliché.
> 
> Comunque, il tipo di donna che più mi piace è questo:
> 
> ...


non mi piace molto a dirti il vero...mi rimanda una forzatura proprio della presa in giro

C'è da dire che io però vengo da qui






e, pur rimanendo parecchio legata ad un certo tipo di atmosfere   mi ritrovo più in un gioco così


----------



## abebis (31 Dicembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> non mi piace molto a dirti il vero...mi rimanda una forzatura proprio della presa in giro


Beh, mi rimanda la stessa spontaneità che rimanda il video che hai postato tu: una spontaneità accuratamente costruita con ore e ore di esercizio! 



> C'è da dire che io però vengo da qui


Sì, penso che l'abbiamo già capito che veniamo da posti diversi...


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A me intriga di più, dal punto di vista sessuale, tutto ciò che è distante dai cliché.
> Lo sguardo sensuale deve essere vicino. Non deve mai dare l'impressione di stare pensando a qualcosa d'altro, non deve essere distratto o artefatto.
> La sensualità la vedo sempre giocare sui contrasti.
> Damiano dei Maneskin, che so mandare in fibrillazione la categoria delle 40/50enni, gioca proprio su un'estetica in profondo contrasto con l'anima. A quel che so viene percepito come maschio, e il fatto di vestirsi in maniera poco virile lo rende ancora più attraente.
> Esce dai canoni e lo fa senza scomporsi. Non deve appartenere a un immaginario che ancora gli altri uomini a degli standard, e e lo può permettere.



E lo so che prende....a me fa venire in mente ridge di beautiful ...mi rimanda l'idea di scopare un gran male.
E non ti so neanche spiegare nello specifico il perchè, che non riguarda comunque l'estetica ma piuttosto il modo in cui vedo si relaziona col suo corpo...che oltre a sembrarmi goffo mi richiama la femminilità posata di una bella donna che non è pienamente consapevole di esserlo senza necessariamente doverlo sottolineare. 

A me piacciono atleti e combattenti.
Fisici asciutti e visibilmente pronti ad una performance.
Che si muovono occupando lo spazio, anche mentre sono fermi.

Lui non mi comunica nulla di tutto ciò.

Ma queste sono interpretazioni...magari lo incontro e lo annuso e inizio a non desiderare altro che toccarlo...da qui, mi respinge. 

Concordo sulla vicinanza...io sono semplicemente molto sensibile ai tipi di vicinanza...se sento che in quella vicinanza ci sei tu, che chiedi...ecco. Mi si spegne ogni immaginario.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Beh, mi rimanda la stessa spontaneità che rimanda il video che hai postato tu: una spontaneità accuratamente costruita con ore e ore di esercizio!
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, penso che l'abbiamo già capito che veniamo da posti diversi...


Sì, è vero. Entrambe molto costruite.
Ma non parlavo di spontaneità riferendo forzatura.

La mia sensazione, mia eh, è che quel giocare *sopra* il gioco sia ridondante.

Preferisco una tita perchè va dritta al punto, senza giri...gioca *nel *gioco,  e non sopra 

La provenienza non è una sottolineatura di diversità, è la sottolineatura che se la percezione di sensazioni, diciamo, si costruisce entro determinati canoni o altri, anche le percezioni conseguenti fanno la differenza.

Per dirla in prosa...un po' il discorso del culo che facevi nell'altro 3d


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A me intriga di più, dal punto di vista sessuale, tutto ciò che è distante dai cliché.
> Lo sguardo sensuale deve essere vicino. Non deve mai dare l'impressione di stare pensando a qualcosa d'altro, non deve essere distratto o artefatto.
> La sensualità la vedo sempre giocare sui contrasti.
> Damiano dei Maneskin, che so mandare in fibrillazione la categoria delle 40/50enni, gioca proprio su un'estetica in profondo contrasto con l'anima. A quel che so viene percepito come maschio, e il fatto di vestirsi in maniera poco virile lo rende ancora più attraente.
> Esce dai canoni e lo fa senza scomporsi. Non deve appartenere a un immaginario che ancora gli altri uomini a degli standard, e e lo può permettere.







Quindi Marilyn Monroe non ti piace? Perchè è l'archetipo della bellezza femminile per quasi ogni uomo.


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi Marilyn Monroe non ti piace? Perchè è l'archetipo della bellezza femminile per quasi ogni uomo.


Difficile dire che non mi piaccia un'icona.
Ma è, per l'appunto, un'icona.
Di accostamenti col reale, anche per il fatto di essere comunque espressione della moda del passato, ne ha pochi.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Io trovo assolutamente orribili quelle scarpe!
> 
> Ma io sono uno strano: non mi piace il tacco alto in generale, non mi piace il trucco e non mi piace la depilazione, neanche sotto l'ascella!
> 
> ...


Si ma questa gioca con i capelli, non mi pare però un orso! Famose a capì: anche i peli sui polpacci ti piacciono? Io tendenzialmente, anche al maschile, non amo molto  "gli orsi". Ne' mi piace ridurmi come lo Yeti....


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'argomento verte sulla bellezza, o meglio su quanto di essa contribuisca alla femminilità, non trovo questo video particolarmente esemplificativo.
> Io vedo una prestazione sportiva di alto livello, ma non riesco a essere attratto particolarmente da questa donna.
> Questo perché non ho la sensazione che lei voglia comunicare di essere bella o attraente per ciò che fa.
> In tal senso le scarpe e l'abbigliamento vorrebbero amplificare o significare qualcosa che non c'è.
> ...


Certo che tu il femminile lo sai coniugare solo in una certa prospettiva maschile!


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo che tu il femminile lo sai coniugare solo in una certa prospettiva maschile!


Assolutamente sì.
Non cerco di compiacere nessun(a) per tentare un approccio multigenere.
Non è l'immagine che voglio dare.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Non cerco di compiacere nessun(a) per tentare un approccio multigenere.
> Non è l'immagine che voglio dare.


Perché parli di "immagine"? 
Dicevo solo che per te la donna non è femminile se non ammicca all'uomo.
La trovo una versione un bel po' ridotta della femminilità.  Anche la tua estetica, del resto, è qualcosa che deve necessariamente essere finalizzata ad attrarre, a dare comunicazione di disponibilità. È abbastanza agli antipodi, ad esempio, con il mio modo di essere. Io ad esempio mi sento più a mio agio (e più bella anche) con scarpe da ginnastica e abbigliamento sportivo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Difficile dire che non mi piaccia un'icona.
> Ma è, per l'appunto, un'icona.
> Di accostamenti col reale, anche per il fatto di essere comunque espressione della moda del passato, ne ha pochi.


Mentre un'atleta che sta esprimendo la propria atleticita' per essere "bella" deve VOLER solleticare un certo pensiero maschile?


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mentre un'atleta che sta esprimendo la propria atleticita' per essere "bella" deve VOLER solleticare un certo pensiero maschile?


Boh, non credo lo voglia, ma questo interessa poco.
Il pensiero maschile funziona in automatico.
Se non fosse così, gli uomini sarebbero impotenti.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Boh, non credo lo voglia, ma questo interessa poco.
> Il pensiero maschile funziona in automatico.
> Se non fosse così, gli uomini sarebbero impotenti.


Ti faccio presente che però, se non lo vuole, il culo è quello di un'atleta, mica di quella che lo propone al pubblico


----------



## abebis (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ma questa gioca con i capelli, non mi pare però un orso!


Ovvio. Era evidente (forse...) che la foto era messa lì giusto per fare una battuta...  
Essendo una foto di scena è banale che sia del tutto costruita con tanto di abbondante makeup e immersione in una vasca di ceretta!



> Famose a capì: *anche i peli sui polpacci ti piacciono*? Io tendenzialmente, anche al maschile, non amo molto  "gli orsi". Ne' mi piace ridurmi come lo Yeti....


Esiste solo piacere/non piacere?

A me non è che mi piacciono o non mi piacciono: semplicemente non entrano nella valutazione che faccio di una donna che scelgo. Semmai, può entrare nella valutazione il rapporto che la donna ha con i suoi peli.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché parli di "immagine"?
> Dicevo solo che *per te la donna non è femminile se non ammicca all'uomo*.
> La trovo una versione un bel po' ridotta della femminilità.  Anche la tua estetica, del resto, è qualcosa che deve necessariamente essere finalizzata ad attrarre, a dare comunicazione di disponibilità. È abbastanza agli antipodi, ad esempio, con il mio modo di essere. Io ad esempio mi sento più a mio agio (e più bella anche) con scarpe da ginnastica e abbigliamento sportivo.


Vero.
Temo che sia diffuso.


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché parli di "immagine"?
> Dicevo solo che per te la donna non è femminile se non ammicca all'uomo.
> La trovo una versione un bel po' ridotta della femminilità.  Anche la tua estetica, del resto, è qualcosa che deve necessariamente essere finalizzata ad attrarre, a dare comunicazione di disponibilità. È abbastanza agli antipodi, ad esempio, con il mio modo di essere. Io ad esempio mi sento più a mio agio (e più bella anche) con scarpe da ginnastica e abbigliamento sportivo.


Stai mescolando tante cose, il tuo sentire con quello che può provare un uomo guardandoti.
E non è mica detto che le tue scarpe da ginnastica e l'abbigliamento non siano attraenti, anzi.
A  me le donne che ammiccano annoiano, per dire.
Troppo prevedibili.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Stai mescolando tante cose, il tuo sentire con quello che può provare un uomo guardandoti.
> E non è mica detto che le tue scarpe da ginnastica e l'abbigliamento non siano attraenti, anzi.
> A  me le donne che ammiccano annoiano, per dire.
> Troppo prevedibili.


E allora non capisco più il tuo discorso.
Partiamo dal culo! 
Il culo della ginnasta era lì per fare sport, diciamo così!
Se la ginnasta avesse mosso il culo con l'intento di lanciare uno specifico messaggio, sarebbe stato "un bel culo" che lancia uno specifico messaggio?
E' corretto?

Boh. Per me la bellezza sta nell'unitarietà. Nell'essere belli a prescindere dall'immagine che si lancia.
E' questo che non capisco!
Mi ci vedi tu in ruolo e pose da vamp? A parte che non c'ho il fisico, se mi ci atteggiassi (andando contro la mia natura) potrei risultare "bella" agli occhi di un uomo? Al limite raccatto quello che dice "ma sì, usiamo sto buco"


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora non capisco più il tuo discorso.
> Partiamo dal culo!
> Il culo della ginnasta era lì per fare sport, diciamo così!
> Se la ginnasta avesse mosso il culo con l'intento di lanciare uno specifico messaggio, sarebbe stato "un bel culo" che lancia uno specifico messaggio?
> ...


Il corpo comunica sempre.
Io sono abituato a vedere donne nude. Una donna nuda in spiaggia non comunica affatto sesso, mai.
A me non fa né caldo né freddo.
Una donna che si spoglia o abbigliata in maniera da lasciare intravedere o si muove in una determinata maniera, invece, molto più facilmente sì.
Noi cogliamo i messaggi che arrivano dal corpo altrui.
Io qui ho colto un messaggio puramente prestazionale, nient'altro.
Anche lo sguardo non comunicava nient'altro.
Non riesco a inventarmi nulla di più.
E' ciò che differenzia la lap dance delle spogliarelliste da quella delle ginnaste.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il corpo comunica sempre.
> Io sono abituato a vedere donne nude. Una donna nuda in spiaggia non comunica affatto sesso, mai.
> A me non fa né caldo né freddo.
> Una donna che si spoglia o abbigliata in maniera da lasciare intravedere o si muove in una determinata maniera, invece, molto più facilmente sì.
> ...


Mah... credo che lap dance sia una cosa, quella ginnastica, un'altra.
Comunque, data la fatica (che posso solo immaginare) te credo che l'atleta stesse "soltanto" facendo un esercizio!  
A me la sua armonia, una certa musicalità del corpo anche, la ha comunicata. Questa per te non è bellezza?

Edit: quelle scarpe mi sanno tanto di slogatura dietro l'angolo


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... credo che lap dance sia una cosa, quella ginnastica, un'altra.
> Comunque, data la fatica (che posso solo immaginare) te credo che l'atleta stesse "soltanto" facendo un esercizio!
> A me la sua armonia, una certa musicalità del corpo anche, la ha comunicata. Questa per te non è bellezza?


La danza e lo sport ai massimi livelli sono sempre espressione di bellezza e armonia.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La danza e lo sport ai massimi livelli sono sempre espressione di bellezza e armonia.


Si parlava di "bellezza". Quindi non ho ancora capito se la tipa te la comunica o no


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si parlava di "bellezza". Quindi non ho ancora capito se la tipa te la comunica o no


Il discorso in realtà era virato sull'attrazione e sulla sensualità, forse partendo proprio dalle calzature.
Sinceramente?
Il corpo mi avrebbe comunicato più bellezza se fosse stato nudo, in questo caso.
Senza soprattutto le scarpe col tacco che lanciano un messaggio che contrasta con l'armonia dei movimenti ginnici.
Insomma, quello scarpe non c'entrano proprio un cazzo in questo caso, perché molti danno una chiave di lettura sessuata.
Per me.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il discorso in realtà era virato sull'attrazione e sulla sensualità, forse partendo proprio dalle calzature.
> Sinceramente?
> *Il corpo mi avrebbe comunicato più bellezza se fosse stato nudo, in questo caso.*
> Senza soprattutto le scarpe col tacco che lanciano un messaggio che contrasta con l'armonia dei movimenti ginnici.
> ...


Ma cazzo, siamo nel contesto di una manifestazione sportiva!!!!!


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, siamo nel contesto di una manifestazione sportiva!!!!!


Nell'antica Grecia gli atleti erano nudi.
Va beh, almeno a piedi nudi, dai, oggi si può fare.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nell'antica Grecia gli atleti erano nudi.
> Va beh, almeno a piedi nudi, dai, oggi si può fare.


No, in parte hai ragione.
A Sparta le "fanciulle" erano nude 
Ciò non toglie che ci troviamo nell'oggi, nel contesto di una manifestazione sportiva, comunque


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, in parte hai ragione.
> A Sparta le "fanciulle" erano nude
> Ciò non toglie che ci troviamo nell'oggi, nel contesto di una manifestazione sportiva, comunque


Sì, sì, lo capisco.
Diciamo che l'abbigliamento comunque è sempre un linguaggio e una forma di espressione, e andrebbe scelto per essere coerente con il contesto.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

Tra un pò vedrò il milanese. Ho deciso (è una sorta di esperimento) che mi ci presenterò in tuta


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tra un pò vedrò il milanese. Ho deciso (è una sorta di esperimento) che mi ci presenterò in tuta


Uhm...
Guarda, il linguaggio del corpo è soggetto a fraintendimenti.
Presentarsi in maniera molto semplice non comunica quello che sicuramente tu vuoi far arrivare, e neppure il fatto che sia un esperimento.
Questo lo sai tu.
Semplicemente arriva che non ti sei impegnata troppo per vederti con una persona, ovvero che questa non è nella lista dei tuoi pensieri.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Guarda, il linguaggio del corpo è soggetto a fraintendimenti.
> Presentarsi in maniera molto semplice *non comunica quello che sicuramente tu vuoi far arrivare, e neppure il fatto che sia un esperimento*.
> Questo lo sai tu.
> Semplicemente *arriva che non ti sei impegnata troppo per vederti con una persona*, ovvero che questa non è nella lista dei tuoi pensieri.


No, ma guarda, a me piace sempre, ma da quel punto di vista l'ho dato per perso 
Torno a ripetere, so ovviamente anche vestirmi in maniera più "elegante", o urbana, ma come sto bene quando indosso una tuta non è tal quale con altri vestiti addosso. Vediamo.... tanto non è un appuntamento galante, ma un semplicissimo aperitivo 
Ci andrò (tempo permettendo) in bici. Abbigliamento adeguato alla bici


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma guarda, a me piace sempre, ma da quel punto di vista l'ho dato per perso
> Torno a ripetere, so ovviamente anche vestirmi in maniera più "elegante", o urbana, ma come sto bene quando indosso una tuta non è tal quale con altri vestiti addosso. Vediamo.... tanto non è un appuntamento galante, ma un semplicissimo aperitivo
> Ci andrò (tempo permettendo) in bici. Abbigliamento adeguato alla bici


Direi che l'abbigliamento adeguato alla bici a volte è pure sexy.
Ci sta.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Direi che l'abbigliamento adeguato alla bici a volte è pure sexy.
> Ci sta.


Oggi porto la bici al ripristino, almeno i freni li faccio sistemare (altrimenti più che altro arrivo sfatta  ), dovrei avercela indietro per tempo


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oggi porto la bici al ripristino, almeno i freni li faccio sistemare (altrimenti più che altro arrivo sfatta  ), dovrei avercela indietro per tempo


Io voglio andare a visitare un museo della bici sul lago d'Iseo in questi giorni.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io voglio andare a visitare un museo della bici sul lago d'Iseo in questi giorni.


Bello! Bici d'epoca, quindi? O bici destinate a un uso particolare, bici da corsa....?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Difficile dire che non mi piaccia un'icona.
> Ma è, per l'appunto, un'icona.
> Di accostamenti col reale, anche per il fatto di essere comunque espressione della moda del passato, ne ha pochi.


Va interpretata. Marilyn è Marilyn pure perchè è morta giovane (36 anni). 
La sua vita si è fermata all'apice della sua bellezza e sensualità.

Però io pur vedendo la sua bellezza e sensualità, non la trovo un modello che mi ispira come donna. Preferisco una Cardinale piuttosto 






Qual'è una donna di oggi che trovi femminile e sensuale?


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma guarda, a me piace sempre, ma da quel punto di vista l'ho dato per perso
> Torno a ripetere, so ovviamente anche vestirmi in maniera più "elegante", o urbana, ma come sto bene quando indosso una tuta non è tal quale con altri vestiti addosso. Vediamo.... tanto non è un appuntamento galante, ma un semplicissimo aperitivo
> Ci andrò (tempo permettendo) in bici. Abbigliamento adeguato alla bici


Ho capito ma in tuta no, dai. Capirei solo se lo incontrassi per caso e ti inviasse ad entrare in bar a prendere un caffè.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tra un pò vedrò il milanese. Ho deciso (è una sorta di esperimento) che mi ci presenterò in tuta


Avevo letto nuda 
Scusa ma cosa vorresti ottenere presentandoti in tuta? Non ho capito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> View attachment 9848


Questo ha un fisico atletico ma la foto non trasmette alcuna sensualità


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho capito ma in tuta no, dai. Capirei solo se lo incontrassi per caso e ti inviasse ad entrare in bar a prendere un caffè.


Ma perché? Provo a vedere se gli smuove qualcosa, dai. Tanto da quel punto di vista oramai l'ho dato per perso, al limite dirà "anvedi quella sciattona" . Davvero sono i vestiti che mi rappresentano di più, con cui sto meglio.
@Marjanna  : un esperimento. niente più.  Siccome vestita più urbana mi ha sempre vista come fossi un comodino, al limite mi pigliera' sempre per quello. Io con la tuta (che poi sarebbero  dei leggins e una bella felpa ) mi sento proprio nella mia pelle! Comunque, l'amante, l'ho "preso" con zero trucco (vabbè che era estate), pantaloncini sportivi e top. Ah. E il mio solito aspetto rognoso


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché? Provo a vedere se gli smuove qualcosa, dai. Tanto da quel punto di vista oramai l'ho dato per perso, al limite dirà "anvedi quella sciattona" . Davvero sono i vestiti che mi rappresentano di più, con cui sto meglio.
> @Marjanna  : un esperimento. niente più.  Siccome vestita più urbana mi ha sempre vista come fossi un comodino, al limite mi pigliera' sempre per quello. Io con la tuta (che poi sarebbero  dei leggins e una bella felpa ) mi sento proprio nella mia pelle! Comunque, l'amante, l'ho "preso" con zero trucco (vabbè che era estate), pantaloncini sportivi e top. Ah. E il mio solito aspetto rognoso


Era un contesto diverso, con il tuo amante. Era un incontro casuale. Anch'io ho fatto colpo ad un autolavaggio, in tenuta "scappata di casa" con il ciappo in testa.
Ma ad un appuntamento, presentarsi in tuta, non è il massimo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Era un contesto diverso, con il tuo amante. Era un incontro casuale. Anch'io ho fatto colpo ad un autolavaggio, in tenuta "scappata di casa" con il campo in testa.
> Ma ad un appuntamento, presentarsi in tuta, non è il massimo.


Non è un “date” è un incontro.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un “date” è un incontro.


Però dice che vorrebbe smuoverlo


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un “date” è un incontro.


Quale sarebbe la differenza?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe la differenza?


Si vedono a proposito di interessi comuni, non è un invito per vedersi a scopo di conoscenza. 
Foglia ha spiegato che va in bicicletta.


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vedono a proposito di interessi comuni, non è un invito per vedersi a scopo di conoscenza.
> Foglia ha spiegato che va in bicicletta.


Come ha anche notato @Marjanna   , ha detto che è un esperimento per smuoverlo. Davo per scontato che fosse quindi un aperitivo non certo a caso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Come ha anche notato @Marjanna   , ha detto che è un esperimento per smuoverlo. Davo per scontato che fosse quindi un aperitivo non certo a caso.


Io l’ho interpretato come una battuta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma guarda, a me piace sempre, ma da quel punto di vista l'ho dato per perso
> Torno a ripetere, so ovviamente anche vestirmi in maniera più "elegante", o urbana, ma come sto bene quando indosso una tuta non è tal quale con altri vestiti addosso. Vediamo.... tanto non è un appuntamento galante, ma un semplicissimo aperitivo
> Ci andrò (tempo permettendo) in bici. Abbigliamento adeguato alla bici


È importante anche il luogo dove fai apertivo. Abbigliamento adeguato. 
Se è un posto dove sono tutti leccati è ti presenti in tuta lo metti in imbarazzo


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bello! Bici d'epoca, quindi? O bici destinate a un uso particolare, bici da corsa....?


Bici d'epoca. 
Ti interessa?



Vera ha detto:


> Era un contesto diverso, con il tuo amante. Era un incontro casuale. Anch'io ho fatto colpo ad un autolavaggio, in tenuta "scappata di casa" con il campo in testa.
> Ma ad un appuntamento, presentarsi in tuta, non è il massimo.


Diciamo che è come se io mi presentassi al primo appuntamento senza essermi fatto la barba e con i capelli spettinati. Mostrerei di dare poca importanza all'evento. 
A me quando è capitato al contrario ho proprio pensato 'A questa non interesso. Neppure si è lavata i capelli'.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un “date” è un incontro.


Appunto. 
A un incontro di lavoro per esempio ci vai in pigiama?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vedono a proposito di interessi comuni, non è un invito per vedersi a scopo di conoscenza.
> Foglia ha spiegato che va in bicicletta.


Secondo me ha solo gettato la spugna, senza troppi giri di parole. 
Non ritiene indispensabile mettersi in tiro perché tanto lui non la vede comunque. 
E ci sta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Bici d'epoca.
> Ti interessa?
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che a te piace una che si mette in tiro (lavarsi è imprescindibile) ad altri non interessa.
Ma a tanti.


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che a te piace una che si mette in tiro (lavarsi è imprescindibile) ad altri non interessa.
> Ma a tanti.


Linguaggio del corpo questo sconosciuto.
Se ti presenti al colloquio di lavoro in tuta non credere che perdano troppo tempo a cercare di scrutare le tue pieghe dell'anima. La prima cosa che penseranno è che non te ne frega niente di chi hai di fronte.
A me non piace chi è in tiro, ma se una donna esce con me esattamente come è rotolata dal divano penso solo che si sia messa comoda perché non le frega niente di me.
Il che ci può benissimo stare, ma se dall'altra parte mi si voleva lanciare il messaggio opposto si è proprio sbagliata comunicazione.
Dopodiché sappiamo tutti che vi è una precisa convinzione che gli uomini dicano di sì a qualsiasi offerta, ma non consiglierei di abbandonare le formalità per questo.
Anche perché trovo molto triste pensare che una persona che ci interessa non meriti il minimo impegno di lavarsi e vestirsi decentemente.
E non mi riferisco a Foglia, che secondo me è solo rassegnata in quel caso e fa più che bene.
Anche perché io l'ho vista in tuta e sta pure bene.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Linguaggio del corpo questo sconosciuto.
> Se ti presenti al colloquio di lavoro in tuta non credere che perdano troppo tempo a cercare di scrutare le tue pieghe dell'anima. La prima cosa che penseranno è che non te ne frega niente di chi hai di fronte.
> A me non piace chi è in tiro, ma se una donna esce con me esattamente come è rotolata dal divano penso solo che si sia messa comoda perché non le frega niente di me.
> Il che ci può benissimo stare, ma se dall'altra parte mi si voleva lanciare il messaggio opposto si è proprio sbagliata comunicazione.
> ...


LAVARSI mi sembra il minimo, ma anche per andare a fare la spesa.
Tu (e altri) intendi mettersi in tiro, mentre io conosco diversi uomini a cui non interessa. Essere vestita in modo usuale, in tuta per Foglia, in altro modo per altre, non significa non tenerci, ma solo non considerare importante una immagine costruita. 
Ho conosciuto molti uomini in vari anni ed età che hanno detto e dimostrato di apprezzare la naturale semplicità.


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> LAVARSI mi sembra il minimo, ma anche per andare a fare la spesa.
> Tu (e altri) intendi mettersi in tiro, mentre io conosco diversi uomini a cui non interessa. Essere vestita in modo usuale, in tuta per Foglia, in altro modo per altre, non significa non tenerci, ma solo non considerare importante una immagine costruita.
> Ho conosciuto molti uomini in vari anni ed età che hanno detto e dimostrato di apprezzare la naturale semplicità.


Il fatto che al mondo ci sia di tutto non cambia la sostanza di quella che è la consuetudine.
A qualsiasi appuntamento o incontro in cui ci si presenta per qualsiasi ragione si va curati sia nella persona che nell'abbigliamento.
Io non so cosa tu intenda per essere in tiro, ma tra un tacco 12, minigonna inguinale perizoma e tuta da casa esiste quella via di mezzo fatta di abiti che valorizzano la persona e le danno un aspetto piacevole,  ma soprattutto comunicano interesse per l'avvenimento in sé. Che è la cosa fondamentale e deve arrivare all'uomo che si ha di fronte, soprattutto perché spetta molto spesso a lui l'onere della prima mossa.
Ora,  se non vogliamo macerarci nell'attesa che il maschio di turno interpreti le nostre intenzioni tutt'altro che scontate,  dare almeno dei segnali vestendosi diversamente dall'uniforme drl  divano di casa mette in chiaro le aspettative.
Dopodiché so benissimo che ci sono uomini a cui non frega niente, ma so anche che ci sono uomini che sono pessimamente vestiti in situazioni che meriterebbero altro. Il che non è ugualmente giustificabile.
Quanto può veramente convincere in media al primo impatto uno che quando si china fa uscire la piega del sedere per avere scelto dei pantaloni sbagliati, o che ti si presenta in felpa pusher da dodicenne e nike al ristorante a cena?
Se fai vita sociale il modo in cui ti presenti dà l'idea del valore che dai al contesto. E anche a te stesso.
Dopodiché, ripeto, avendo visto Foglia in bici, posso dire che magari risulta anche più convincente per il milanese in quella dimensione 'sportiva'.
Proprio perché è una dimensione sportiva.
Ma è giustamente una valutazione del caso particolare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che al mondo ci sia di tutto non cambia la sostanza di quella che è la consuetudine.
> A qualsiasi appuntamento o incontro in cui ci si presenta per qualsiasi ragione si va curati sia nella persona che nell'abbigliamento.
> Io non so cosa tu intenda per essere in tiro, ma tra un tacco 12, minigonna inguinale perizoma e tuta da casa esiste quella via di mezzo fatta di abiti che valorizzano la persona e le danno un aspetto piacevole,  ma soprattutto comunicano interesse per l'avvenimento in sé. Che è la cosa fondamentale e deve arrivare all'uomo che si ha di fronte, soprattutto perché spetta molto spesso a lui l'onere della prima mossa.
> Ora,  se non vogliamo macerarci nell'attesa che il maschio di turno interpreti le nostre intenzioni tutt'altro che scontate,  dare almeno dei segnali vestendosi diversamente dall'uniforme drl  divano di casa mette in chiaro le aspettative.
> ...


Ma non è che non essere in tiro significhi essere sgradevole!
Però hai toccato un punto interessante.
Essere vestita in modo seducente e truccata dà un messaggio di disponibilità all’uomo che si sente così autorizzato a provarci.
Io penso che la disponibilità la si possa “rivelare” in molti altri modi, con sguardi, vicinanza fisica, contatto, attenzione e rispecchiamento, non solo verbale.
Siamo tutti diversi e ci colpiscono cose diverse.


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È importante anche il luogo dove fai apertivo. Abbigliamento adeguato.
> Se è un posto dove sono tutti leccati è ti presenti in tuta lo metti in imbarazzo


In effetti ha scelto un posto un pò fighetto, e niente, esperimento rimandato (più che altro, a quella stregua, sarei in imbarazzo io, o più che altro fuori luogo).

@danny non mi presenterei in ogni caso col capello lercio e le ascelle puzzolenti, cribbio!  
E nemmeno proprio appena rotolata dal divano!!!! 

Solito abbigliamento misto elegante/casual e non ne parliamo più, comunque


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> In effetti ha scelto un posto un pò fighetto, e niente, esperimento rimandato (più che altro, a quella stregua, sarei in imbarazzo io, o più che altro fuori luogo).
> 
> @danny non mi presenterei in ogni caso col capello lercio e le ascelle puzzolenti, cribbio!
> E nemmeno proprio appena rotolata dal divano!!!!
> ...


Più che altro armocromia! 
Vicino al viso, per te, azzurro!


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Bici d'epoca.
> Ti interessa?


Non particolarmente, essendo più che altro orientata su altre tipologie di biciclette. Deve essere comunque bella, per te che sei appassionato proprio di quel "segmento"!


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro armocromia!
> Vicino al viso, per te, azzurro!


Usti, io adoro bianco e nero in questa stagione!
In altre stagioni, anche colori abbastanza insoliti, maglie fluo e roba così. Ma anche lui eh, una volta si è presentato con un maglioncino rosa, e devo dire che gli stava bene 
Comunque ora non mi scervellerò di certo per l'outfit. Ne sto facendo una sorta di esperimento!
Mi chiedevo solo se fosse il caso di vederlo, una volta, con ciò che - se devo scegliere decontestualizzando - mi corrisponde di più. Dal momento che mi ha vista in jeans, in altri pantaloni, con un vestitino, insomma in più versioni e sempre ho avuto la sensazione di essere alquanto "trasparente", indifferente, ecco.
Siccome il contesto non è proprio dei più informali, comunque, opzione tuta ampiamente cassata.
(Oh: non gli interesso in quel senso al 99,9% delle probabilità, non ho voglia certo di mettermi davvero in gioco adesso, anche perché ci ho messo una pietra sopra, ma quella volta ogni tanto in cui lo vedo, qualche tentativo per vedere se c'è una mezza possibilità che oltre ad essere interlocutrice congeniale sono pur sempre anche femmina lo faccio ). Mi chiedevo se magari potessi risultargli più interessante così , anche se infondo dubito che sia pur "a contrario" l'abito faccia il monaco laddove c'è interesse


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Usti, io adoro bianco e nero in questa stagione!
> In altre stagioni, anche colori abbastanza insoliti, maglie fluo e roba così. Ma anche lui eh, una volta si è presentato con un maglioncino rosa, e devo dire che gli stava bene
> Comunque ora non mi scervellerò di certo per l'outfit. Ne sto facendo una sorta di esperimento!
> Mi chiedevo solo se fosse il caso di vederlo, una volta, con ciò che - se devo scegliere decontestualizzando - mi corrisponde di più. Dal momento che mi ha vista in jeans, in altri pantaloni, con un vestitino, insomma in più versioni e sempre ho avuto la sensazione di essere alquanto "trasparente", indifferente, ecco.
> ...


Per una che non si vuole mettere in gioco ne fai di congetture!


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per una che non si vuole mettere in gioco ne fai di congetture!


La speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire, in certi casi!  
Oh: l'effetto che mi fa lui è una roba bestiale 
Perciò qualche "tentativo", quando capita, lo provo in ogni caso. Sia mai....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Usti, io adoro bianco e nero in questa stagione!
> In altre stagioni, anche colori abbastanza insoliti, maglie fluo e roba così. Ma anche lui eh, una volta si è presentato con un maglioncino rosa, e devo dire che gli stava bene
> Comunque ora non mi scervellerò di certo per l'outfit. Ne sto facendo una sorta di esperimento!
> Mi chiedevo solo se fosse il caso di vederlo, una volta, con ciò che - se devo scegliere decontestualizzando - mi corrisponde di più. Dal momento che mi ha vista in jeans, in altri pantaloni, con un vestitino, insomma in più versioni e sempre ho avuto la sensazione di essere alquanto "trasparente", indifferente, ecco.
> ...


Se ti invita ogni tanto ad uscire, in qualche modo gli interessi. 
Se fossi in te non mi fossilizerei su una eventuale relazione. 
Una frequentazione piacevole senza altri fini. Più è leggera più sarà piacevole per entrambi. 
Magari lui è uno dei pochi, che non si sente di illudere r ha un atteggiamento neutrale, ma non vuole rinunciare alla tua compagnia. 
Oppure....... Quando non ha un cazzo da fare ti riesuma . 
Divertiti e non pensare ad altro


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Usti, io adoro bianco e nero in questa stagione!
> In altre stagioni, anche colori abbastanza insoliti, maglie fluo e roba così. Ma anche lui eh, una volta si è presentato con un maglioncino rosa, e devo dire che gli stava bene
> Comunque ora non mi scervellerò di certo per l'outfit. Ne sto facendo una sorta di esperimento!
> Mi chiedevo solo se fosse il caso di vederlo, una volta, con ciò che - se devo scegliere decontestualizzando - mi corrisponde di più. Dal momento che mi ha vista in jeans, in altri pantaloni, con un vestitino, insomma in più versioni e sempre ho avuto la sensazione di essere alquanto "trasparente", indifferente, ecco.
> ...


*Basta una sciarpa.*
L’armocromia è abbastanza una cazzata, perché ognuno di noi (a parte me ) i vestiti li prova e vede cosa gli sta meglio. Non è una cazzata nel senso che è riconoscere che ognuno ha una gamma di colori o tonalità dello stesso colore che più gli donano.
I costumisti studiano l’abbigliamento per gli attori adeguato alle varie scene, per accentuare gli aspetti emotivi e valorizzare o far apparire più “normali“ gli attori.
Basta pensare al verde per Vivien Leigh in Via col vento o alle tonalità di azzurro polveroso e scompagnate di Julia Roberts  (Anna Scott) quando dice a Hugh Grant (William Thacker) che lei, attrice famosa, è “solo una semplice ragazza”...
Dammi retta!


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se ti invita ogni tanto ad uscire, in qualche modo gli interessi.
> Se fossi in te non mi fossilizerei su una eventuale relazione.
> Una frequentazione piacevole senza altri fini. Più è leggera più sarà piacevole per entrambi.
> Magari lui è uno dei pochi, che non si sente di illudere r ha un atteggiamento neutrale, ma non vuole rinunciare alla tua compagnia.
> ...


Mah... ci sentiamo o scriviamo più o meno ogni giorno, ma in un contesto che appunto, in questo senso, non vuol dire niente 
Ma sì, che mi diverto: il problema sorge quando vorresti darci dentro, con l'amico. Non me lo sono mai schiodato del tutto 
Ne sto parlando con leggerezza, comunque, come vedi.
Ricollegandomi comunque al post e alle sue tematiche, sto parlando di uno che "bello", oggettivamente, non è 
Eppure....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... ci sentiamo o scriviamo più o meno ogni giorno, ma in un contesto che appunto, in questo senso, non vuol dire niente
> Ma sì, che mi diverto: il problema sorge quando vorresti darci dentro, con l'amico. Non me lo sono mai schiodato del tutto
> Ne sto parlando con leggerezza, comunque, come vedi.
> Ricollegandomi comunque al post e alle sue tematiche, sto parlando di uno che "bello", oggettivamente, non è
> Eppure....


Bello oggettivamente Alain Delon o Luca Argentero, gli altri sono normali e per qualcosa ci affascinano. È il qualcosa è diverso per ogni donna.


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello oggettivamente Alain Delon o Luca Argentero, gli altri sono normali e per qualcosa ci affascinano. È il qualcosa è diverso per ogni donna.


Vabbè, però. Ci sono i "belli", quelli carini, quelli normali, e pure quelli bruttini.
Lui dal punto di vista estetico, la prima volta che l'ho visto, a primo impatto, mi son proprio detta "eh, no, proprio non sei il mio tipo". Ma sai quanto ci ho messo a ribaltare questa visione? Credo qualche decina di minuti 
Del resto la stessa roba la aveva fatta a livello di comunicazione. All'inizio mi stava sulle palle. Ma non per dire un pò antipatico, o neutrale. Proprio sulle palle! Glielo anche detto (mi ha chiesto: ma perché? Risposta mia: boh, giuro, tipo manuale della perfetta deficiente....) 
Ha avuto la capacità di passare da quello che non avrei proprio minimamente guardato, stile "manco fossi l'ultimo uomo rimasto su questa terra" (questo a livello di comunicazione, devo dire), a quello che è diventato un chiodo fisso, che non mi si fila di pezza, da quel punto di vista.
E' come se avesse preso le mie certezze, e le avesse ribaltate (ovviamente alla fine ho fatto tutto io!) e basta. Chi riesce a fare questa cosa su di me, mi frega, la buona notizia (si fa anche per dire) è che son pochi quelli che ci riescono.
Sicché nulla, dentro di me so che non capiterà mai nulla con lui, ma non per questo motivo non continua ad essere una persona con cui ambirei avere una relazione anche differente rispetto a quella che abbiamo. Che è una relazione al contempo "ampia", ma ben circoscritta.
E.... posso razionalmente dirmi che non gli frega nemmeno di chiedermi come sto , ma ciò non toglie nulla all'attrazione che per parte mia è molto forte 
Senz'altro siamo tutti diversi. Per dire. Prima io parlavo di quella volta che l'ho visto con indosso un maglione rosa. Non essendo nemmeno un adone, credo che a molte avrebbe fatto soltanto cacare, quel maglione, indosso a lui. Io invece (che non ricordo nemmeno come mi sono vestita ieri, te figurati quanto mi posso ricordare di come son vestiti gli altri  ) ce l'ho in mente ancora. Ma il punto non è il maglione, mi sa, ma il chi lo indossa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè, però. Ci sono i "belli", quelli carini, quelli normali, e pure quelli bruttini.
> Lui dal punto di vista estetico, la prima volta che l'ho visto, a primo impatto, mi son proprio detta "eh, no, proprio non sei il mio tipo". Ma sai quanto ci ho messo a ribaltare questa visione? Credo qualche decina di minuti
> Del resto la stessa roba la aveva fatta a livello di comunicazione. All'inizio mi stava sulle palle. Ma non per dire un pò antipatico, o neutrale. Proprio sulle palle! Glielo anche detto (mi ha chiesto: ma perché? Risposta mia: boh, giuro, tipo manuale della perfetta deficiente....)
> Ha avuto la capacità di passare da quello che non avrei proprio minimamente guardato, stile "manco fossi l'ultimo uomo rimasto su questa terra" (questo a livello di comunicazione, devo dire), a quello che è diventato un chiodo fisso, che non mi si fila di pezza, da quel punto di vista.
> ...


Mi conosci, non sono una persona che si sente facilmente in imbarazzo ed ero così anche alle elementari, ai tempi dell’università c’era un professore che mi faceva sentire Fracchia. Avessi mai capito perché!
Anche l’uomo che frequento ora, non solo la prima volta che l’ho visto, mooolti anni fa,  l’ho trovato brutto, ma mi aveva stupito che non mi avesse degnato di uno sguardo diverso da quello destinato a una sedia, eppure meritavo. 
A volte si simula indifferenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... ci sentiamo o scriviamo più o meno ogni giorno, ma in un contesto che appunto, in questo senso, non vuol dire niente
> Ma sì, che mi diverto: il problema sorge quando vorresti darci dentro, con l'amico. Non me lo sono mai schiodato del tutto
> Ne sto parlando con leggerezza, comunque, come vedi.
> Ricollegandomi comunque al post e alle sue tematiche, sto parlando di uno che "bello", oggettivamente, non è
> Eppure....


Chimica senza estetica. 
Vuoi vedere che appena ti passa l'ingrifamento si sbottona?


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi conosci, non sono una persona che si sente facilmente in imbarazzo ed ero così anche alle elementari, ai tempi dell’università c’era un professore che mi faceva sentire Fracchia. Avessi mai capito perché!
> Anche l’uomo che frequento ora, non solo la prima volta che l’ho visto, mooolti anni fa,  l’ho trovato brutto, ma mi aveva stupito che non mi avesse degnato di uno sguardo diverso da quello destinato a una sedia, eppure meritavo.
> A volte si simula indifferenza.


Credo che tuttavia in questo caso l'unica simulatrice (stupidamente simulatrice, ma comunque simulatrice) sia io.
Lui è una persona con cui possa stare ore a parlare di un determinato argomento. Al di fuori di quello, però, ti garantisco che è difficile persino chiedergli con cosa ha fatto colazione stamattina , e tutto questo a meno che non si trovi lui in un momento di particolare "apertura" 
Ebbene, è una persona che vive nella società, e per lavoro deve anche avere un certo tipo di doti relazionali. Non è matematicamente possibile che eluda con tutti un "come stai?". Anche, se vogliamo, con una risposta del tutto generica, eh. Non posso entrare troppo nello specifico, ma ultimamente ha avuto dei problemi che è saltato fuori a dire quasi "per sbaglio" (più o meno così). Ebbene, difficile anche fargli due domande su quello, e non stiamo parlando dei "segreti del Pulcinella" eh, mica roba di quelle di cui non si possa parlare.
Difficile pensare che "simuli": ma magari si sarà accorto del mio interesse, non mi vorrà comunque perdere come amica/interlocutrice su un particolare argomento, perché comunque (manco a dirsi, eh) lui con più esperienza, ma abbiamo parecchia "sintonia". Oltre a questo lascia però "chiuse" le altre porte, e credo che sia un messaggio abbastanza chiaro . Il resto (lo sguardo) vien da sé. Capisco quello che intendi tu: poi però, pian piano, quello sguardo, lo vedi comunque cambiare. Altrimenti non c'è speranza


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Chimica senza estetica.
> Vuoi vedere che appena ti passa l'ingrifamento si sbottona?


Mmmmm..... dubito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm..... dubito.


Forse dovresti ...sbottonare tu la camicetta


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse dovresti ...sbottonare tu la camicetta


Serve a poco, son messa peraltro piuttosto male


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Serve a poco, son messa peraltro piuttosto male


Mi è venuto in mente dopo . Ma non tutti apprezzano le ...balie.
Prendila come metafora.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2022)

Bellezza


----------

